# Bike Review: $199 Mongoose XR200 Full Suspension



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

Great comment on the 'bike build and assembly'. Often going through the build and putting it together properly will greatly enhance the performance of a department store bike.


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a XR200 years ago...I didn't have to pedal and it cost a lot more


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice review. Didn't come across as snobby and would hopefully enlighten beginners to the pitfalls of supermarket bikes.


----------



## kg_img (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow, look at all the comments on this article. Never thought a $200 bargain-basement MTB would gather so much interest. With that said, great review and a way to go for not taking the elitist approach and being fair considering how much this bike costs.


----------



## Keith_Baxendale (Jun 23, 2012)

Great range of responses here. I've just returned to mtb's after a long long lay off. In North Wales we are lucky to have some fantastic routes around Moel Famau and Moel Arthur. I bought my first half serious bike - Muddy Fox Courier comp ( if you are old enough to remember this bike you probably have knees like mine) second hand from a lad who paid a fortune for it. This, like any other sport, has its snobs who always know best and sometimes have more money than sense. Cost V Functionality V style V comfort all play a part in the decision and I was always happy with my muddy and trust me it got battered over a 28 mile route up and down two mountains. 
It's great to see low cost bikes tested - don't do it as a one off make it a regular feature for those at entry level on a certain budget and want to invest in some basics. I always looked at Specialized from our local shop and stuck with a good frame that I could replace bits on as they fell off, broke or wore out.


----------



## timobkg (May 24, 2009)

While I'm glad to hear that department store bikes are improving, I made the mistake of purchasing a department store Mongoose in the past, and I've learned my lesson. The main problem is durability, or lack there of. I've had the shock and a shifter break on the first bike, and the seatpost, a shifter, a wheel on the second. Paying to replace these components is very expensive - not to mention that having a component break half way through the ride seriously ruins your day.

I had to fight the store to return the bike with the broken shock, got a replacement seatpost from my LBS, and decided to just leave the bent wheel and broken shifter as is. Then I bought a $1000 bike from my LBS and still ride that bike 12 years later. Over those 12 years I've only had to replace the stock suspension seatpost (suspension broke), the stock mechanical disk breaks (worked poorly due to bad design / defect), a bent derailleur hanger, and the middle chainring, the cogs, and the fork's oil due to them wearing out.

For new people starting out, learn from my mistakes. Yes, a $600+ mountain bike is much more expensive than a $200 one, but you get so much more bike for the money that you end up getting a much better value. That $200 bike will break down on you within a couple years, while the $600+ bike not only ride better, but will also give you many years of trouble-free riding.


----------



## RICARDO2 (Dec 27, 2012)

is funny to read all comments, the sport products commercialization push every body to get the expensive products, but think just a minute, the real and dedicated athletes looking for some average products that fill theyr own requirements, and you can see the FASHION Athletes having these expensive products just to show off, believe me I am a dedicated Athlete for more that 10 years .


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I would so take a mongoose XR-200 and build it up...if the review is correct in that it only weighs 37lbs then to me thats not bad at all considering all the steel used on it (seat post-Stem-handlebars etc..)..I can picture it droping 2 -maybe 3 pounds with upgrades easily..In comparison a $600 dollar Jamis XC weighs in at just under 35lbs..You can equipt this XR 200 with the same SR cranks and forks and tektro brakes and shimano alivio derailleurs and ezfire shifters/levers and it be just as good a bike as a more expensive name brand non depatment store bike if assembled and tuned properly.


----------



## Bill6 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am 62 years old with a bad back and knees that are shot. But I ride to stay as healthy as possible. If you are a serious off trail rider I completely understand the need for a bike in the $600 to $1000 range. But for me I will stay on the paved 35 mile loop trail here in Vegas. It has 15% hills and for me is a workout. I have a young friend who has over $4500 in his ride. I do not give him grief about his bike that costs as much as some cars are worth and he understands my POS Mongoose is perfectly suited for what I do. I can't tell you how happy I am to see a pro rider give an honest review of a cheap ride that a huge number of people like me are happy to have. Yes I ride a cheap bike, but isn't that better than staying home watching TV and getting fat?


----------



## Geo1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Huh? English please.


----------



## Alex4 (May 23, 2013)

I owned one of these for over two years and have put it through some of the wildest trails in Colorado with no issues. If you really think need to drop $1,000+ on a bike then you are just trying to look good than just have fun. This bike will hold up just fine to hard down hill riding. The weight is fine if you are man enough to put it on your back and carry it up the trail. No need for space age metals.


----------



## Patriot_Ghost (Jun 25, 2013)

Too funny...bike snobs. I love it. Great review and nice job reviewing a bike on the Ford Fiesta portion of the spectrum. I have owned Trek, Giant, Specialized (LOVED that bike) and Diamond Back... oh yeah, Schwinn way back when too. Every sport has it's snobs. And most of those snobs, if given any Ferrari - quality mountain bike, and raced a real pro riding THIS bike, would get their asses absolutely handed to them before they could say "Mommy I need to change my underpants!" We were back country snowmobiling a few years ago and one of the guys was on a two-up fan cooled 500cc sled and was always at the back of the pack. All day he whined," if only my sled was fast and light like your guys sleds, nobody would have to wait for me". The guy with the fastest, lightest, easiest to ride sled (about $20,000 full custom job) volunteered to switch with him. Guess who was STILL at the back of the pack. Guess who was still in front outriding all of us on the little 500cc two seater?

For $200 this bike is light years better than my first Giant. Do I appreciate the high end bikes? Hell yeah baby, but I have six kids ($$$$$), two small businesses and I run my arse off nonstop with precious little free time to ride. Do I have the money for a lambo-bike? Not even close. But why would anyone care? If you have the money and it is that much of a priority to you, then rock on man, good for you. When I used to ride crotch rockets, we had Sunday morning rides and the one rule was, who cares what you're riding, as long as you're riding.

I just picked one of these up at WallyWorld for $75 because someone had obviously returned it and Walmart hadn't noticed that it had been used so they made me a deal.

Ride. And wave or nod to those who are also riding. If you're on a bike and I am on a bike we instantly have something in common. If you're crashed or need a tool or a lift or help, I will stop and lend a hand regardless of how much your bike cost. And I bet you'll do the same for me.

Oh yeah and to the guy who wouldn't even urinate on one of these mongoose POS bikes if it were burning by the road or whatever you said, chances are pretty decent that you are the guy at the back of the pack. It's okay dude, you'll grow out of it.


----------



## Thomas_Donaldson (Jun 26, 2013)

I wish to purchase the XR200 Mongoose Full Suspension I am looking at on this web page ..... Please reply asap...........


----------



## solomon_amfoh (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah i also use mongoose bike on campus and its really helping me a lot


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I posted a comment January10 2013 on here that I would so build up such a bike and here to say I found one new from a walmart unassembled and still in the box. I received it yesterday and im looking forward to assembling it myself and making some upgrades to it..It will receive Tektro Draco hydraulic brakes front and rear..Upgraded stem, seatpost,handle bars; an SR XCT V4 fork (100mm travel),XCT V3 crank, Sram X4 shifters and derailleurs....For those who still think it would be junk;remember these parts are the same parts that typically come on a 600-700 dollar LBS hardtail...Sad part is the bike Im donating all this from is a new 350.00 bike..go figure...Did I mention the XR200 is also getting a Brand new Manitou Air shock on the rear. .see ya on the trails


----------



## Will_W (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a back rim for the xr-200, the inner gears are stripped, in other words pedal the bike and it doesn't go anywhere


----------



## Loralee_Schmalstig (Dec 24, 2013)

Reading up on the $75 out the door bike (mongoose XR-200) from a local pawn shop. I live in the Missouri Lake of the Ozarks area on 700 acres and need to get around. I plan on keeping it and think it will fit the bill. Great review. I will look to swap out my handlebar stem.


----------



## Michael9 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone still selling the XR200 for less than over $600 which is what amazon wants?
The rest of the usual places claim to have it but don't


----------



## cameron1 (Jun 19, 2014)

very true i think i am going to buy some more high end components and put it on this bike and also this bike is great for a 66cc motor and a sbp shift kit so you can have all the pros of a dirt bike and mtb in one but this is just what i am going to do


----------



## cameron1 (Jun 19, 2014)

i hope you do great and injoy it 6sharky9 i will be doing the sam thing thx for the great ideas


----------



## Rob_O. (May 16, 2016)

Amen.............. You said it all. Just picked up an XR-200 at a garage sale for $50.00. Checked it all over, adjusted what needed to be adjusted and this bike is awesome compared to what I have been riding. I'm like you at 57. Trails are out, but still enjoy riding.


----------



## Ed_the_pilot (Jan 12, 2017)

I just bought a Mongoose 26" Malus fatbike. I've used it for 2 months now. After a month, I replaced the handlebar with an aluminum one I had on the shelf, an extra 130mm 3T road stem, Shimano Hydraulic disc brakes (I had them from replacing them off my Trek mountain), Shimano cassette and new studded tires, (which I would replace on any other fatbike). The ting rides no different than a Surly, Trek, Scott or any other bike my friends have. The bike weighed about 45 pounds out of the box, after changing the aforementioned items from tings I had sitting on the shelf, the bike weighs less than 40 pounds which is equal to or less than some bikes that cost 5 times as much.

I've ridden the Mongoose on some pretty rough trails with my friends who have fat bikes that cost up to $4,000. What's the difference? They spent gobs of money on a winter bike, I spent less than $220 (free shipping from Amazon Prime) A few of them are amazed at what the mass market can deliver for a less expensive price.

BTW, don't like the name on the bike? too vain to have a low cost mountain bike that performs as well as some $2,000 bike? remove the Mongoose sticker and buy a different brand name sticker on eBay. I have another buddy who did this and he gets "wowed" on his bike. A silver "Trek" (stickers) LOL!

I am glad to see articles like this regarding low cost bikes. I've seen low cost bike break, as well as high end bikes break.

_________________
Trek Emonda SLR6 Di2 62cm (Road)
Trek 2300 Aluminum 60cm (Road) (Ultegra triple)
Trek Fuel 21" (Mountain)
Trek 930 (redone from 1983) 64cm (Road)
Trek T200 Tandem

and now: Mongoose Fat tire bike


----------



## Mark_H. (Dec 27, 2018)

I got an XR-200 given to me by a young man who rode it around campus in college then let it sit a couple years in a shed. Patched a hole in the front tube , Put some sheet rubber and duct tape inside the split front tire carcass , lubed and adjusted a few things then rode it a few hours on some mild trail . Had a blast .


----------

